# Prosthetic leg found by river



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100421/ap_on_fe_st/odd_riverbank_leg


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone sure doesn't have a leg to stand on now


(tee hee, I beat Dr Morbius to the pun!)


----------

